# Diamondback Apex



## drf252 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just thought i would post some pictures of my apex, as seeing there isn't to many on this forum. Would anyone know what year this apex is? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

'91 +/- a year by the DX hub.


----------



## drf252 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks.


----------

